# New Humi is Seasoned, Ready to Fill!!



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Have had a stable RH for a few days now. Took about a week to fully season the thing. Like everyone said on this forum, patience is the key. Decided to take my very limited stock from my cooler, and fill up the new humi. Now just to remind everyone, I am new to this so my selection isn't as robust as I would like it. I think a cigar collection should be like a good stock portfolio, well diversified. I've got the basics covered and I'll now be on the never ending quest to add more. Here are a few shots.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice! Great selection and better looking humi! Congrats!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Sweet Humi! WTG on the purchase :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking humidor, congrats.

Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice! Semper Fi.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice. I saw one of those at a B&M and questioned how much they could hold. Well I guess you answered that question for me. A LOT.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Nothing shabby there! That's quite a collection!

I like the humi very much!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty!!! Nicely done. :dr


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

:tuThat Humi is sexy!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I don't know about all that "not as robust" talk 

That's a fine selection you have in a awesome humidor,I'd be damn proud of that setup...:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice Humi. It looks like you need another one already. :tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Very beautiful Humi. Way to go with your selection of stogies. I would love to have one as nice and so well stocked.
Happy Thanksgiving :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

That is one sweet humidor!!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, I like that humidor! Also, I see those nice A. Fuente Viejo's in one of the pics :tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice set up. Looks great


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very beauitful setup.
:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

nothin wrong with that hummi or the contents bro :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Looking Humi I like were you have it placed in the house as a show piece :ss


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

ljh824 said:


> Have had a stable RH for a few days now. Took about a week to fully season the thing. Like everyone said on this forum, patience is the key. Decided to take my very limited stock from my cooler, and fill up the new humi. Now just to remind everyone, I am new to this so my selection isn't as robust as I would like it. I think a cigar collection should be like a good stock portfolio, well diversified. I've got the basics covered and I'll now be on the never ending quest to add more. Here are a few shots.


Uh-rah on the new humi


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking humi! :tu If that's not a robust selection, I would love to see it when it gets there!!!:ss


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks fellers. I'm loving it so far. RH spiked up a bit after I filled it. It's been stuck at 72% since this morning. Hopefully the beads will kick in and regulate. Not too worried right now but I'll keep monitoring.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Nice humi AND great looking selection :tu


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow. That is the most appealing humidor that I have EVER seen. What type is that, if you dont mind my asking? And about the "lack" of collection... we are talking about the same picture right? Awesome setup!:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

:tuVery nice, both the humi and the sticks!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, looks like someones been shopping at FSS...:cb

Excellent looking humi! I was about to ask you what you were using for a humidification device, and then I saw "beads" mentioned up above.

To kick it up a notch, add a fiver of AVO Domaine #10....:ss


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking humidor bro! good looking smokes too


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

awesome humi! man i saw the same out a b&m here.. if im not mistaken its the RyJ one?
but the bottom racks are ment for bottles of drinks... or wine basically.. its not spanish ceder.. nor should it hold cigars...
from what i saw the top humi looked amazing.. but the bottem just for some nice bottles etc, enjoy man


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> awesome humi! man i saw the same out a b&m here.. if im not mistaken its the RyJ one?
> but the bottom racks are ment for bottles of drinks... or wine basically.. its not spanish ceder.. nor should it hold cigars...
> from what i saw the top humi looked amazing.. but the bottem just for some nice bottles etc, enjoy man


Yes, it's meant for wine, not really cigars but the dividers are cedar, just stained so my plan is to see how it holds humidty with my current set up. If I find it doesn't do too well after some time, I'll go ahead and ditch storing cigars down there and figure something else out.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

DeadMansHand said:


> Wow. That is the most appealing humidor that I have EVER seen. What type is that, if you dont mind my asking? And about the "lack" of collection... we are talking about the same picture right? Awesome setup!:tu


Its the Romeo Y Julieta Wine Rack Cabinet Humidor. They are new this year and I'm starting to see them at the B&Ms more and more.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I maybe totally off base here but you may need to watch out for the humidity on the bottom. I believe they were designed to hold wines as opposed to cigars. Check the seals.

Other than that, a very nice humidor. I have last years model myself.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful humidor, your collection puts quite a few guys to shame here so no worries. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking pretty good and pretty full there.

Nice looking stash for sure....:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I think your collection rocks man. Take this away with you, the best smokes you can own are the ones you like! Not only that but a man sitting on a box of Opus is *NOT ALLOWED* to comment on how "limited" thier collection is!

Also make sure you keep an eye on the bottom part, not sure how well that seals.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Take this away with you, the best smokes you can own are the ones you like!


Words of wisdom! You really nailed it on the head.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice...:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

So how did the lower cabinet work out holding RH?


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a robust selection eh? That's like a hot chick saying "I'm not pretty!"

Seriously though -- Nice humi bro!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

may i ask how much $ did ya snag that beast for?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice looking setup, like the organization!


----------

